# I hate my Allure flooring



## kpatrick (Jul 30, 2011)

*:furious:I have come to absolutely hate my Allure flooring! We installed this floor system 4 years ago after our kitchen was destroyed by a leaking diswasher. 

This incedent ruined our base cabinets and sub-floor all the way to the joists. Thus we had a totally new sub-floor installed, and installed the Allure system. We were so excited and pleased to find a system that was supposed to outlive even the best inlaid vinyl floor. 

NOT THE CASE! This floor has been lovingly cared floor, and still all four bar stools have rubbed the finish completely off. We now have bright white marks all the way around our bar. Now we have noticed that not only is the floor reflecting every sheet of subfloor you can also makeout every joist beneath that, by way of the counter-sunk screw heads used to secure it.

I would like to underscore that this floor was installed exactly as specified by both the manufacturer's instructions and those of the sales person at Home Depot. To top it off we have noticed that the individual pieces are shrinking away from each other, causing gaps, and the edges on some are beginning to raise.

This leads me to suspect that the adhesives on the tabs are now failing and the entire system is soon to follow. To make matters worse, our sales associate at Home Depot, reccomended that we install the flooring wall-to-wall PRIOR to installing the base cabinets.
This means that I either have to find a new system which will float over this one, or spend hours on the floor trying to cut it free at the toe kick. Needless to say,
I am none too happy with either the manufacturer or Home Depot. By the way, do not expect Home Depot to rush to your aid to replace your receipt. They certainly were not willing to do so for us.*


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

don't trust anything you hear at the big box stores. a sawsall with a long flexible blade will trim along the cabinets. it's safer to use then a toe kick saw. i don't buy or install anything anymore without checking online first

http://www.55rental.com/images/products/toe kick saw.jpg


----------



## ttr13r (Jul 27, 2011)

*Hat my Allure*

Your situation with this flooring is awful. The HD employee should have recommended installing this particular floor after your cabinets were installed. But Allure has a 25 year warranty. Call Halstead, send pics too if you can. (i'm pretty sure if you go back to HD the employees there won't be too willing to help, if they will, the process may be long and frustrating) Halstead is the company who actually makes Allure for Trafficmaster. I'm a little reticent to say this, but here I go......I work at HD (cringe). I had a customer who had a problem with the Allure, but he installed it wrong, voiding the warranty. When I tried to help, Halstead wanted him to call them directly (not go through HD) and send those pics, etc, he did that and they refunded his money in full. I hope this helps you. And I'm sorry for your experience with my store. Hope this helps.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

IMHO, vinyl planks, laminate, duraceramic, IVC vinyl. All these products are temporary floor coverings. None of them will last like properly installed ceramic, real wood flooring, felt-backed vinyl or a good nylon or wool carpet. I have seen all these last 20 years or more. 4 or 5 years is all you will get from the temporary stuff.


----------



## ttr13r (Jul 27, 2011)

kpatrick said:


> *:furious:I have come to absolutely hate my Allure flooring! We installed this floor system 4 years ago after our kitchen was destroyed by a leaking diswasher. This incedent ruined our base cabinets and sub-floor all the way to the joists. Thus we had a totally new sub-floor installed, and installed the Allure system. We were so excited and pleased to find a system that was supposed to outlive even the best inlaid vinyl floor. NOT THE CASE! This floor has been lovingly cared floor, and still all four bar stools have rubbed the finish completely off. We now have bright white marks all the way around our bar. Now we have noticed that not only is the floor reflecting every sheet of subfloor you can also makeout every joist beneath that, by way of the counter-sunk screw heads used to secure it. I would like to underscore that this floor was installed exactly as specified by both the manufacturer's instructions and those of the sales person at Home Depot. To top it off we have noticed that the individual pieces are shrinking away from each other, causing gaps, and the edges on some are beginning to raise. This leads me to suspect that the adhesives on the tabs are now failing and the entire system is soon to follow. To make matters worse, our sales associate at Home Depot, reccomended that we install the flooring wall-to-wall PRIOR to installing the base cabinets. This means that I either have to find a new system which will float over this one, or spend hours on the floor trying to cut it free at the toe kick. Needless to say, I am none too happy with either the manufacturer or Home Depot. By the way, do not expect Home Depot to rush to your aid to replace your receipt. They certainly were not willing to do so for us.*


There is a way to get this taken care of. You need to call Halstead (they make this product exclusively for HD) Call the customer service, tell them whats happening. They will want pics too I'm sure. I don't think not having your receipt should be a big issue and HD really has no way of looking up the receipt unless you charged it. Try getting a statement from the credit card company if this is how you paid.

Also, any company who gives you wrong advise regarding installation, should be responsible for any other expenses incurred. It's freaking me out telling you this, I can't afford to lose my job, it's my only income and I have kids to take care of. So please don't get me fired. 

I just have to be honest with you and I feel compelled to help you. HD is a good company, there are some employees who have vast knowledge, some who are complete morons too.
Regardless, I am NOT trying to convince you to keep shopping there. Sorry to keep babbling on...but maybe this info will help. P.S. Allure has a 25 yr warranty, so it should be covered.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

ttr13r said:


> It's freaking me out telling you this, I can't afford to lose my job, it's my only income and I have kids to take care of. So please don't get me fired.


:w00t::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ttr13r (Jul 27, 2011)

kwikfishron said:


> :w00t::lol::lol::lol::lol:


What does that mean???


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

ttr13r said:


> What does that mean???


 you know.:whistling2:


----------



## ttr13r (Jul 27, 2011)

mustangmike3789 said:


> you know.:whistling2:


If I knew why would I ask?


----------



## RjinPA (Jul 5, 2014)

kpatrick said:


> *:furious:I have come to absolutely hate my Allure flooring! We installed this floor system 4 years ago after our kitchen was destroyed by a leaking diswasher.
> 
> This incedent ruined our base cabinets and sub-floor all the way to the joists. Thus we had a totally new sub-floor installed, and installed the Allure system. We were so excited and pleased to find a system that was supposed to outlive even the best inlaid vinyl floor.
> 
> ...


After 2 weeks, Trafficmaster Allure Plus has gaps causing tripping problems. BAd product and another flooring professional said you cannot fix it and now all of it has to be ripped out.

Now I'M FIGHTING HOME DEPOT AND THE MANUFACTURER OF TRAFFICMASTER.

I'M TAKING LOTS OF CELL PHONE PICTURES TO SHOW BAD PRODUCT.

CAUTION: STAY AWAY FROM IT, AND PUT IT ANYTHING ELSE.


----------



## cj133 (May 16, 2011)

ttr13r said:


> What does that mean???


It means, yeah, we're all going to try and get some guy named "ttr13r" fired from some random Home Depot.

We don't know your name or your location or the Home Depot you work at so even if someone wanted to, they couldn't.


:wink:


----------

